# Got Me Some MK-677



## robertscott (Jun 7, 2015)

Finally took the plunge and ordered some MK-677.  After reading JohnJuan's thread in its entirety I figured I'd be an idiot not to!

Going to add it in at the end of the month when I start my PCT, and continue running for a month or so after.  The idea is that it'll minimise muscle loss during PCT and you never know, I might even squeeze another pound or two of muscle out of it!

I'm thinking that the increase in appetite will be a good thing to have in PCT.

I'll report back with how I'm getting on.  I used Superior Peptide as I'm a big fan of that Elvia dude.


----------



## MattG (Jun 8, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how it treats you during pct. I dont come off, just cruise, so i cant say i've used it for pct purposes...but i really like the stuff. Works great, and is an excellent addition to any cycle. Only thing is, it has made my hands and fingers the size of a fat man. I now wear my wedding ring on my pinky and its not even loose.lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 10, 2015)

robertscott said:


> Finally took the plunge and ordered some MK-677.  After reading JohnJuan's thread in its entirety I figured I'd be an idiot not to!
> 
> Going to add it in at the end of the month when I start my PCT, and continue running for a month or so after.  The idea is that it'll minimise muscle loss during PCT and you never know, I might even squeeze another pound or two of muscle out of it!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words... they mean a lot 

It will definitely help keep weight on you which will only be good for strength especially when everything else will be making your strength go down. The increased appetite will only add to things in that regard too. 

Coming off is never good but I think MK-677 could be perfect for helping maintain size and condition (excluding the temporary water weight you will add) whilst you recover from your cycle. 

The only negative I could see happening is it increasing fatigue. I struggled getting through the day starting at 25mg. With your crashing hormones the two combined could be a struggle. Although most tend to be fine on it and some even get increased energy.

Just incase I would start at 12.5mg (1/2ml) your first week and move up 1/4ml each week till you get to 25mg (1ml) and see how you are with that. Keep us updated with how you find it.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 10, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Thanks for the kind words... they mean a lot
> 
> It will definitely help keep weight on you which will only be good for strength especially when everything else will be making your strength go down. The increased appetite will only add to things in that regard too.
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice, and yeah, the increased appetite and helping to maintain size during PCT is pretty much my whole reason for running it.  My PCTs are usually a breeze anyway, but I figure you might as well do all you can to keep the lbs.

I'll report back as to how I get on.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 10, 2015)

MattG said:


> Will be interesting to see how it treats you during pct. I dont come off, just cruise, so i cant say i've used it for pct purposes...but i really like the stuff. Works great, and is an excellent addition to any cycle. Only thing is, it has made my hands and fingers the size of a fat man. I now wear my wedding ring on my pinky and its not even loose.lol



yeah I've heard a lot of positive things, and it's always fun to try out a new toy!  Haha.


----------



## Ogre (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Ipamorelin.How would you guys compare the two for sides and effectiveness.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ogre said:


> I'm a big fan of Ipamorelin.How would you guys compare the two for sides and effectiveness.



Ipamorelin is my fav GHRP but MK-677 is definitely stronger. I feel crap on 25mg mk-677 though... crap like I do on rips at 10IU. I would say MK-677 is the strongest gh product I have ever taken. Ipam makes me feel great though and improves my sleep and well just everything. 100mcg cjc no dac and 500mcg ipam was tested as a 12 gh serum 2 hours post inj so you know it is doing good.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 12, 2015)

my package apparently arrived today, as luck would have it it'll be sitting in a the million degree heat of the current heatwave we're having!  Hopefully it'll not degrade too much before I get home and stick it in the fridge


----------



## psych (Jun 13, 2015)

It should still be good.

Watch out for water weight (mostly due to diet) That shit had me running for candy and all shorts of sweets AND you have hunger spikes!

You can get really tired on this stuff. I was dosing off in class all the time when I took it in the morning. So around 8-12 hours I was a zombie. People I have seen take it before bed (average sleep 8 hours) wake up and they are tired. I plan to use it 8 hrs before bed so hopefully I sink up with the tiredness effect.

It has a long half life so taking it around mid day shouldn't be a problem if you run into problems and are worried about the whole "when to take it". It just pulses....


----------



## robertscott (Jun 17, 2015)

it's all here, but I'm waiting patiently for 2 weeks before starting...

Do you need to be conscious of meal timing like with GHRPs?


----------



## psych (Jun 17, 2015)

no


----------



## robertscott (Jun 18, 2015)

psych said:


> no



thanks bruv


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 20, 2015)

robertscott said:


> Finally took the plunge and ordered some MK-677.  After reading JohnJuan's thread in its entirety I figured I'd be an idiot not to!
> 
> Going to add it in at the end of the month when I start my PCT, and continue running for a month or so after.  The idea is that it'll minimise muscle loss during PCT and you never know, I might even squeeze another pound or two of muscle out of it!
> 
> ...





LOOKING forward to seeing how this works for you.
Ive been real excited about MK 677 myself,,,going to try it myself
in the the near future.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 26, 2015)

robertscott said:


> it's all here, but I'm waiting patiently for 2 weeks before starting...
> 
> Do you need to be conscious of meal timing like with GHRPs?



The old school of thought is it's best to take your GHRP/GHRH then wait a half hour to eat. Serum HGH testing proved that it isn't a big deal to eat. Just don't load up on sugar.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

How are you getting on with the MK-677?


----------



## robertscott (Jun 28, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> How are you getting on with the MK-677?



Starting it this coming weekend along with clomid therapy, mate.

I'll keep the thread updated with my experiences.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 3, 2015)

wow, that really did taste like shit


----------



## robertscott (Jul 3, 2015)

2 hours after my first dose and I am sleepy, shaky and hungry!  Going to have to bring twice as much food to work with me from now on.

Also my head feels kinda tight and weird.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 4, 2015)

probably just a coincidence seeing as it only my first dose yesterday, but god damn I had the best night's sleep ever last night.  Vivid sex dreams about one of my female PT clients too which is absolutely hilarious.

Day 2 and already I love this shit


----------



## robertscott (Jul 5, 2015)

Slept like a god damn baby, woke up fresh and feeling amazing.  It's only my third day today but it surely can't be a coincidence that the last two nights I've had the most amazing sleep ever?

I love this shit so much.  Had another gander at JJB's thread and he mentioned about somatostatin inhibitors so I picked up some Huperzine A.  Why not, eh?  It only cost like £6.

I was only planning on using the MK677 for the 4 weeks of my PCT but I think I'm going to keep at it for another 4 weeks after.  It's worth it for the sleep quality alone.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 6, 2015)

robertscott said:


> wow, that really did taste like shit



Get some empty gel caps,,fill,,swallow,,,NO TASTE!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2015)

robertscott said:


> Slept like a god damn baby, woke up fresh and feeling amazing.  It's only my third day today but it surely can't be a coincidence that the last two nights I've had the most amazing sleep ever?
> 
> I love this shit so much.  Had another gander at JJB's thread and he mentioned about somatostatin inhibitors so I picked up some Huperzine A.  Why not, eh?  It only cost like £6.
> 
> I was only planning on using the MK677 for the 4 weeks of my PCT but I think I'm going to keep at it for another 4 weeks after.  It's worth it for the sleep quality alone.



That's great to know matey. Hopefully things only get better and better. You seem to be reacting great to it. Have you put any initial weight (water) on?


----------



## robertscott (Jul 8, 2015)

@ Ashop - it's not that big a deal, I can put up with it.

@Elvia - Aye like 6lbs!  Muscles are really full and thick looking, obviously from water retention but I don't care.  I look amazing!  Haha.  I love this stuff.  Was a little concerned the water weight would give me moon face and blur my abs but it doesn't seem to be the case at all.  Abs are maybe the tiniest bit less defined but still ripped, no moon face, just thicker, fuller muscles.

I love this stuff.  PCT staple from now on.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 15, 2015)

This stuff is great.  I'm sleeping better than I ever have, muscles are full looking and awesome, no discernible size loss during PCT (now halfway through week 2) and strength is more or less the same as on cycle (I managed 7 reps at a weight I managed 8 at on cycle, so nothing to worry about, really).

The only issue with MK 677 as far as I can see is I can't afford to run it every day for the rest of my life, and it's made me very curious about running some real GH, not that I could ever afford it.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 15, 2015)

another thing about the MK that's quite interesting: it's like you can feel the pulses.  At various times throughout the day I'll get a tight feeling in my head, my hands'll shake and I'll want a nap.  It's actually quite a cool feeling!  Haha.

I've been super chilled at work the last couple of weeks because I'm practically asleep the whole day.


----------



## psych (Jul 16, 2015)

Sucks when that happens when you're driving...


----------



## MattG (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm surprised that i dont get sleepy from it. Almost everybody else says it makes them tired or groggy...but i take mine anywhere from 1-4 pm everday...for the past few months straight, and never ever feel any drowsiness


----------



## psych (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I took  mine at 6 am. Killed e by 2-3pm. I couldnt take it at night it ould keep me up.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 17, 2015)

the sleepiness doesn't seem to last long, but it comes and goes throughout the day.

How long have you been on it Elvia?  What have you noticed happening from it?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Aug 14, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Thanks for the kind words... they mean a lot
> 
> It will definitely help keep weight on you which will only be good for strength especially when everything else will be making your strength go down. The increased appetite will only add to things in that regard too.
> 
> ...


I'm starting with this protocol today.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 13, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> I'm starting with this protocol today.



How is your MK677 cycle going?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> How is your MK677 cycle going?



I'm loving it! I'm about 5 weeks in, sleeping better than I have I in years. Definite appetite stimulant for me. I take it 2 hours before bed, eat 30 mins before, and I'm out. Skin looks good. I'm up about 14 lbs. Muscles look full. Strength increases the first week on during carb/calorie restriction.  

I have nothing but good things to say about this! I really enjoy being on it!


----------

